# Proposals to end the IVF Postcode Lottery



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article4583272.ece

Jules


----------



## talie (Mar 13, 2008)

hiya,
what fab news, nice one cuthbert for puting on here such great news.    a big big help for many people.
love talie xx   xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Hope they do sort it out.  I have always thought that whatever they are going to do it should be the same for everyone and not dependent on where you live.  Already annoyed though by the first comment at the bottom.  

S x


----------



## talie (Mar 13, 2008)

hiya
oh yes nice comment at the end simon from york, taken care of that one, just hope they put my one up there, now were is our cherrypie, she will have something to say to that man  
hope she see it, if not im telling her  
love talie xx   xx


----------



## talie (Mar 13, 2008)

im getting really peed off with the veiws off these guys at the end of the page, but for some reson when i try to post my veiws they dont put them up, aaaaaahhhhhhgggggg  
love talie xx  xx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

well i don't know if they will put it up but i said my bit n then put a link 2 this website. Silly little boys that think infertility is an ''imaginary illness'' they still think ''mummy swallowed a egg n a baby grew'' pathetic!!!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

them comments have really f**ked me off!!!!! 

i have left my say but its not showing yet


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Knew it would just be a matter of time before someone said it is not life threatening (very common argument and very annoying).  Like to NHS only deals with life threatening illnesses      It is also good to know that none of us are "suffering" from our infertility.  If someone has no idea of what being infertile is like then they shouldn't be telling me whether or not I am suffering from it.  Getting crosser by the minute - should stop reading them before I explode.  Good on you ladies that have left comments - I tried but ran out of characters perhaps try again later.

S x


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Have just taken a look and am considering my reply.  Am so f'd off.  The post code lottery is unfair and unjust and the ignorant and uneducated posts left by some people are just so annoying and frustrating.  Why to people think they "KNOW" about infertility and feel compelled to try and make things even harder for us?

Just have to decide how to say what I have to in 300 characters....

xxxxxxxx


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Well just posted my reply    but wasn't enough space to say it all.  Wonder if they will publish it. 

xxxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

oh my god! have you read the latest reply they have published?!!!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

OOOOOH, how mad am I reading those remarks!!! Off to have my say now..... 

Angie x

PS...If it gets posted, I'm Angela from London. (not really from London at all   )


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey 

I had my say but they havn't posted it    Not sure why!!!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i have tried two replies but they're more interested in putting the horrif remarks on instead


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Think getting a reply posted is a bit of a lottery in itself which is quite ironic to say the least!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Yayy, mines on there! So some of the ignorant, selfish, totally haven't-got-a-clue posters on there can stick that up there doo da's and smoke it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!  

Angie x


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Well said Angie - seen your reply to them - very very good!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## talie (Mar 13, 2008)

hi ladies,
ooohhhh thats davids rattled my cage,   well they all have, let me at em, at lest i got my say ( thanks charlotte seam i didnt know how to use it   ) i know some of you ladies didnt get your put up there but at lested we got a few up there from us, 300 words is that all we get, need 30,000 really.
apart from the silly uneducated and small minded veiws this is fab news (my GP will be seeing me soon) 
i got one go on NHS were i live another go will be such a big help to me my lovely Dh.  
us girls are winning the fight   lets forget what those   philistines say and take this news and run with it  
love talie xx   xx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Oooh, just added my tuppence worth too!


----------



## talie (Mar 13, 2008)

hiya girls, 
nice one angry chris from wokingham i do agree, men shoud have there say too, so let aks our husbands ladies feel they will know a little more then you chris.     maybe with there first hand experience they would be a little more educated on the subject. 
love talie xx   xx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Have added a comment, ran out of space so had to shorten it slightly.  Should say Cate from Omagh.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the thing that has got to me bout this is that surely this makes the post code lottery even worst

since 2004 nice guideline have not been brought in and surely this needs to happen for the whole of the UK. i have decided to now write to the PCT to question this

in 2005 the whole of wales were given 1 go of ivf on the nhs, i really do feel for the poeple who can't even scrap the money together, its just sad

lets hope that this spreads across the Uk


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

I don't think IVF should be available on the NHS at all. Infertility, although difficult for those concerned, isn't an illness, you're not going to die  or even suffer from it. The priority for the NHS should be to concentrate on treating the many serious conditions that effect the wider population.

Beckerman, London, 

im shocked by this comment, she what narrow minded people many of us face


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

my comment has not been published but i asked whether they agreed with the nhs funding drug addicts who abuse their bodies and get treatment for it? cos we did not get infertility through something we did to ourselves and it us OUR money too so why should we not benefit from having ivf on the nhs. i know how much myself and my dh has suffered from IF and it really upset my to hear people saying it does not effect people and shouldnt be available on the nhs as its a luxury


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

kara76 said:


> I don't think IVF should be available on the NHS at all. Infertility, although difficult for those concerned, isn't an illness, you're not going to die  or even suffer from it. The priority for the NHS should be to concentrate on treating the many serious conditions that effect the wider population.
> 
> Beckerman, London,
> 
> im shocked by this comment, she what narrow minded people many of us face


I totally agree Kara! Did you read my response to this? (I am Angela from London on there)
I deleted my first response, and decided to go for the politer option, as below.......

'' As a woman who has longed for a child, battled with infertility for 10+ yrs, & has been through 3 unsuccessful, stressful, very expensive IVF cycles, yes I KNOW I wont die from it, but do I suffer with it? In answer to those who think not, all I can say is, I hope you never get to know first hand!

Angela, London, UK ''

Angie x


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

I posted a comment to dear simon

DearSimon,
I hope one day when you get married and your sitting with your wife and cant have kids cause of YOUR LACK OF SPERM. Then i hope she gets frustrated threatens to leave you and you feel like less of a man because you cant perform "your duty". Hey this is just a lil taste of what infertile woman go through!


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

My comment was published as well:

My husband and I are in the unfortunate position of needing IVF to have our own child/ren. It is heart breaking at times especially as so many of our friends and family have had babies in the last 4 years. I find some of the comments on here ignorant. Both of us have been in tears at times.

Was trying to be polite and get message across that IF is heartbreaking.  Didn't get to say about crying on friend's shoulder during the dedication of a baby at church last December or the look in DH's eyes whenever he holds a baby in his arms.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ok so done 3 replies now and none of them are posting - what am i doing wrong?


----------



## talie (Mar 13, 2008)

hi nuttyjo, 
your not doing anything wrong I did mine really early on firday and didnt see it till sat, bet they have had so many people trying to give there veiws, just keep an eye on it honey, why don't you put your message on here, we all appreciate each others veiws a lot more anyway. 
Love talie xx  xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

lol i would if i could remember what i wrote


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi ya

Haven't read all the posts but just wanted to add that I live in wiltshire and we're going to Bath RUH clinic.
was told a month ago that we only have til i'm 36 to get free go at ivf,
I'm 36 in june 09 and been put on clomid for 6 mths, so only got 6 mths before i'm to old for free help.
I don't think this is right, Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

I'm not up on all the details but just wanted to add my concerns

Bex


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I had to reply to their comments (twice as there wasn't enough room for my thoughts  ) I can't remember what I wrote, but it was along the lines of until they know what it's like to go through IF, they should keep their opinions to themselves and that I take it those going on about over population will not be having children of their own!! I really hope that they print our replies.

Tina xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

on one of my posts i did mention to whoever it was that said why should THEIR money be spent on rediculous treatments such as ivf etc - i said that wasnt it OUR money too and although it isnt life or death, we still suffer from IF and if they were going to go on about ivf being a waste of money maybe they should also have a go about the nhs treating patients who voluntarily abuse their bodies via drink and drugs whereas people (as its not just women) who require ivf did nothing wrong to themselves to need ivf   

maybe thats why mine hasnt been printed


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

OOH, that's what I forgot I wrote, that people that can't have children have just as much right to be parents and that the ones that should be stopped are the the people on benefits that heve more children for more money


----------



## talie (Mar 13, 2008)

hiya girls, 
Yesterdays news was that the population of the UK is rapidly expanding,approaching 61 million, due to high fertitity rates,greater logevity and immigration. 
Do we still need more balmy schemes like this to add to the population growth ?

Abdul Jaleel (Dr. ), Darlington , United Kingdom

this coming from a dr really make me lol , look what we up against a dr that thinks we should not have the children we so long for because there are to many people in the uk. madess  
want was i thinking DR Abdul Jaleel yes i must give up my one dream to be a fab mum because like tina said with all the people on benefits having lots of children and squashing them all into a cancel house, theres would not be enough room for me to have one 
my DH and me pay so much money on tax in this county as many of you do we deserve this girls.
love talie xx  xx


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey all

Can't believe the comment made by that Doctor!  Now just want to point out that I am not against immagrants or anything like that but this is one of the main reasons that the UK population is growing.  And the government have to allow immagrants into the country to take on jobs as the "natives" are getting to old to work (and of course there is minority who have never worked and don't want to and those who can't due to disability etc).  What I mean by this is that there are now more old people than children (those under 1 and this means that eventually there will definitely not be enough people to keep the country running hence the reason we need people to immigrate here.

Clearly the said doctor is not acquainted with fertility issues as he would know that infertility is rising!!!!  If he was aware of that fact perhaps he would have realised that the population is growing due to immigration and other factors rather than child birth rates by itself.  

Ok so the fertility rate is at it's highest since 1980.  The national average is now 1.87 children per woman as opposed to 1.80 children per woman in 2005 but I wouldn't think that this was enough to cause significant problems with the population in the UK (by this the National Office of Statistics means how many people have children - there is no measurement of those effected by infertility included in these statistics as far as I am aware however correct me if I am wrong).  At it's lowest (in 2001) the fertility/child birth rate was 1.63 per woman and they were worried about this!!!  (It is also important to note that these figures are based solely on England and Wales and may not necessarily give an accurate national picture).  Surely the government should tackle the infertility problem so that the UK can sustain itself  Or is this Doctor suggesting that immigration should stop?  Or is he suggesting that it should continue and we should just forget about the infertility issues in the UK?

It's also good to note that there are huge areas of the UK which are uninhabited and not used for farming or live stock so the over-population of the UK could be addressed by providing adequate housing and facilities in these areas.  Do you think the Doctor considered any of this before leaving his comment    

Whether or not this person is a Doctor he clearly has omitted to gain full knowledge of the facts and should therefore keep his highly educated mouth shut!  

That is assuming he is a Doctor of course.  Maybe I should try leaving another comment as a Doctor and see if it is published!

Sorry about the rant ladies........

Cherriepie

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

maybe hes like Ross in Friends and calls himself a 'doctor'   

and i did want to point out about the fact that theres so many immigrants in the UK now and thats one of the reasons for the population increasing. im not against people coming in to the country to help, its the illegal ones who claim all the benefits they can but then send the money to their own country that gets me   anyway thats another story.... 

im soooo annoyed that not even one of my comments have been published on there, how can i contact them to address this?


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Dr My A** Im going to post a comment as Dr. Love lol


----------

